# iwi0 firmware errors



## jok3r (Mar 24, 2009)

I am getting hundreds of "iwi0 firmware error" in my messages log. The man page says should not happen. 

It is happening when I try to connect to my Android G1 Handset in adhoc mode

I had it working two times and was able to surf the web through my tmobile 3G cell phone network. However I have not been able to get it to work since.

I have three core files from running the followng command

ifconfig iwi0 ssid wiretap channel 11 inet 192.168.2.55 mediaopt adhoc

The wierd thing is when I run ifconfig with only one option at a time it gets associated, but I cant ping the phone (ap)

To get it to work the two times I had to telnet from the phone to the laptop and then it changes the media type of the Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG from 

media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect <adhoc>)

to

media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (DS/11Mbps <adhoc>)

Is there any way I can talk to a developer on this? Thanks


----------



## jok3r (Mar 26, 2009)

well it seems that i have fixed the problem. at least for now.

Everything must be done right, in the correct order for this to work becuase i got another core dump this morning but got it working on the first try after that

here goes

make sure there are no entries in /etc/rc.conf for ifconfig_iwi0
reboot

the do the following in this order

# ifconfig iwi0 ssid G1Tether
# ifconfig iwi0 mediaopt adhoc
# ifconfig iwi0 list scan
# ifconfig iwi0 scan
# ifconfig iwi0 list scan
SSID            BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
G1Tether        02:18:41:4a:b9:42    6   11M  47:0    200 IS  

#### Note at some point during the above scan the interface comes "UP" and you can now see the ssid for the G1

# ifconfig iwi0 192.168.2.55

#### Now the interface is up and you get the following output
# ifconfig iwi0 
iwi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:13:ce:7f:4d:68
        inet 192.168.2.55 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect <adhoc>)
        status: associated
        ssid G1Tether channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11g) bssid 02:18:41:4a:b9:42
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan
        bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11g 7 roam:rate11g 5
        protmode CTS bintval 200

__________________________________________________

After that I do an su on the terminal emulator of the G1. then I telnet to 192.168.2.55 and get "connection refused"
#### I dont know if the above step is really necessary but I do it just to be safe
Tne i ssh user@192.168.2.55 and I'm in.

Back on the laptop its
route add default 192.168.2.254

After that its free wifi all the way, sort of free. 
Happy Tethering!

One more thing after you ssh in the ifconfig iwi0 output looks like this:
# ifconfig iwi0
iwi0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:13:ce:7f:4d:68
        inet 192.168.2.55 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (DS/5.5Mbps <adhoc>)
        status: associated
        ssid G1Tether channel 6 (2437 Mhz 11g) bssid 02:18:41:f3:80:3e
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF bmiss 10 scanvalid 60 bgscan
        bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11g 7 roam:rate11g 5
        protmode CTS bintval 200

#### Notice the media line has changed
ï¿½e


----------

